# General Criteria for Petitioners?



## DKJohnson (Feb 6, 2019)

I have a few questions regarding the petition process. My understanding is that there are specific things that can automatically disqualify you from consideration (i.e., felony convictions). With the understanding that it may not be possible to divulge in much more specificity precisely what things can disqualify you, in general terms, what are some of the guidelines that are used? 

For background, I have for most of my life been a work in progress; troubled youth with some minor juvenile criminal offenses, highschool drop out, married & divorced at a young age etc. However, over the years I have dramatically changed course. I have raised two children, worked with success in civil engineering for the last 12 years, recently went back to get a B.S. in civil engineering, currently working on an M.S. degree, in multiple academic honor societies, and I am currently an Eisenhower Fellow. More importantly, I am profoundly drawn to the values, ethics, and symbolism of Freemasonry.

However, as I can see it I have blemishes that make me question my worthiness as a candidate. Though I have largely lived a moral life, I did get a misdemeanor DUI four years ago. I received deffered judgement and the charges have since been dismissed. But I have read (here) that masonic code still considers this a conviction. Would this be something that would disqualify my in the eyes of most brothers? What about the rest of my fairly checkered past? What things can I do to improve my standing as a petitioner if any?


----------



## David612 (Feb 6, 2019)

I’d say that as a petitioner your job is to petition, be honest and open.
If they find something that disqualifies you they will tell you.


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 6, 2019)

DKJohnson said:


> I have a few questions regarding the petition process. My understanding is that there are specific things that can automatically disqualify you from consideration (i.e., felony convictions). With the understanding that it may not be possible to divulge in much more specificity precisely what things can disqualify you, in general terms, what are some of the guidelines that are used?
> 
> For background, I have for most of my life been a work in progress; troubled youth with some minor juvenile criminal offenses, highschool drop out, married & divorced at a young age etc. However, over the years I have dramatically changed course. I have raised two children, worked with success in civil engineering for the last 12 years, recently went back to get a B.S. in civil engineering, currently working on an M.S. degree, in multiple academic honor societies, and I am currently an Eisenhower Fellow. More importantly, I am profoundly drawn to the values, ethics, and symbolism of Freemasonry.
> 
> However, as I can see it I have blemishes that make me question my worthiness as a candidate. Though I have largely lived a moral life, I did get a misdemeanor DUI four years ago. I received deffered judgement and the charges have since been dismissed. But I have read (here) that masonic code still considers this a conviction. Would this be something that would disqualify my in the eyes of most brothers? What about the rest of my fairly checkered past? What things can I do to improve my standing as a petitioner if any?



I think the trajectory you've shown over the last 12 years with your career, parental responsibilities, B.S. in C.E. and now working on a M.S. degree would definitely put you as a strong candidate. As for your past indiscretions, it is what it is. Your best bet is to be as forthcoming and honest as possible on your petition. At the end of the day, it's up to the lodge you petition to decide and vote on you for the most part. If you were convicted of robbing a bank or running a multi-million drug operation, that may be a problem but things you did as a kid or young man only made you who you are today. If you are a good man, and you sound like you are and want to be, that's all you can do. They will (should) meet with you a few times before actually even voting on you. I'd encourage you to also go a couple of times to the pre-meeting dinner and sit with your potential lodge-brothers. This will give them a chance to get to know you and you a chance to know them. This will not only help them decide but it will help you decide if you want to be apart of that particular lodge or Masonry as a whole. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 6, 2019)

We can only give you our opinions, which won’t get you coffee most anywhere. The lodge you’ve petitioned, with some guidance from their grand lodge, will make its own decision. And that could be completely different from what we would expect. But the Brethren here have it right; be forthcoming and honest. Whatever you think will be held against you won’t be as bad as you withholding information.


----------



## DKJohnson (Feb 6, 2019)

Thank you all for your comments!   I will definitely be truthful about my past; always the best policy I’ve found.

I actually went to my first lodge dinner yesterday. I spoke with the WM, and a few of the brothers during the dinner. In fact I was given a petition and two brothers signed it for me. However, they haven’t really had a chance to learn much about me. So I’m a little concerned that perhaps that moved a little quickly. So now my question is should I turn in my petition at the next meeting, or should I wait a few months and go to a few more dinners? I’ve read here that generally you want to move slowly and attend a few dinners prior to petitioning. However, I am already sure that I want to petition, so is there a benefit to waiting, or should I just go for it? 

Thanks again for your comments. I have already learned much from the discussions on this forum.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 6, 2019)

Do it. The ball rolls slowly at the start...


----------



## Winter (Feb 6, 2019)

The fact that they were willing to put a petition in your hands as well as sign and counter sign it is, unfortunately, all to often the norm these days. Other jurisdictions have different requirements. My Lodge, for example, requires at least 6 months of participation in lodge activities prior to being able to petition. You've received good advice. Be honest. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## David612 (Feb 6, 2019)

I personally attended 0 lodge dinners prior to joining- it took months and months (actually almost a year) until I was initiated and in that time my father had passed away and I had honestly totally forgotten about freemasonry as I thought they had forgot about me.


----------



## Winter (Feb 6, 2019)

How can any Brother sign a petition without being intimately familiar with the petitioner. It boggles my mind how some Lodges operate. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 6, 2019)

Winter said:


> How can any Brother sign a petition without being intimately familiar with the petitioner. It boggles my mind how some Lodges operate.








The West Gate is open...


----------



## DKJohnson (Feb 6, 2019)

Winter said:


> How can any Brother sign a petition without being intimately familiar with the petitioner. It boggles my mind how some Lodges operate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



I was thinking that this was normal, and the investigation is were intimate knowledge is gained. However, I did feel that one brother (perhaps carelessly) was trying to be encouraging, but that the other brother felt like he was ‘put in the spot’. The first brother asked the other if he would recommend, and I got the impression he only did so because of his brothers request rather than a true endorsement. This makes me feel like it would be taking advantage of the situation to move forward without allowing them the opportunity to get to know me more. However, one meeting a month in which you may or may not be able to talk to the same brothers doesn’t really provide a great opportunity for them to get to know me ‘intimately’ as you say. So I’m still on the fence. If I submit the petition and let the investigation ensue, they would definitely get to know me. I certainly don’t mind being patient, but I’m not convinced this approach will give them much insight into my character etc.?




Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## DKJohnson (Feb 6, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> The West Gate is open...



Inside joke? 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Winter (Feb 6, 2019)

DKJohnson said:


> Inside joke?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


If you are initiated you will understand.  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DKJohnson (Feb 6, 2019)

Actually, I do understand (after reading a discussion on this forum). I agree with you and the reasons for being selective. I feel like I’m a worthy man of good moral character now, but perhaps that has not always been the case. So I’m probably a borderline candidate at best. I certainly don’t want to be admitted without merit, or bring disrepute to the fraternity. I hope the brother who recommended me saw something worthy in me, rather than leaving the gate unguarded.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 6, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> Do it. The ball rolls slowly at the start...


Agreed.


Winter said:


> You've received good advice. Be honest.


Also agreed.


----------



## David612 (Feb 6, 2019)

I guess it depends on what you consider to be knowing a man?
From the interview and dinners you know that he can say what you want him to say and answer repetitive questions-
My proposers spent hours speaking with me and I got to know a couple of brothers very well and they put me forward.


----------



## Winter (Feb 7, 2019)

Bear in mind that my comments were not directed at you in any way.  Should the investigation committee return a favorable report I will be happy to welcome you to the Craft.  My comments were an indictment of the current practice that many lodge's engage in by putting a petition in any hand they can find.  Please keep us informed as to your progress.


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 7, 2019)

DKJohnson said:


> Thank you all for your comments!   I will definitely be truthful about my past; always the best policy I’ve found.
> 
> I actually went to my first lodge dinner yesterday. I spoke with the WM, and a few of the brothers during the dinner. In fact I was given a petition and two brothers signed it for me. However, they haven’t really had a chance to learn much about me. So I’m a little concerned that perhaps that moved a little quickly. So now my question is should I turn in my petition at the next meeting, or should I wait a few months and go to a few more dinners? I’ve read here that generally you want to move slowly and attend a few dinners prior to petitioning. However, I am already sure that I want to petition, so is there a benefit to waiting, or should I just go for it?
> 
> ...


I would say, as a petitioner and you noticed how 'easy' it was to get in, you can be a good pillar in your lodge in changing that.


----------



## DKJohnson (Feb 7, 2019)

Winter said:


> Bear in mind that my comments were not directed at you in any way.  Should the investigation committee return a favorable report I will be happy to welcome you to the Craft.  My comments were an indictment of the current practice that many lodge's engage in by putting a petition in any hand they can find.  Please keep us informed as to your progress.



Thank you for that. I have decided to wait and give them a chance to get to know me more. No reason to rush. But I will keep you updated on how it goes. Getting the petition and recommendations was easy, but that doesn’t mean the investigation will be.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Mike Martin (Feb 7, 2019)

DKJohnson said:


> Thank you for that. I have decided to wait and give them a chance to get to know me more. No reason to rush. But I will keep you updated on how it goes. Getting the petition and recommendations was easy, but that doesn’t mean the investigation will be.


Just to dip an oar here too, the "getting-to-know-you" process is actually a 2-way street so it's good that you're not rushing in. Nothing quite like going through the 3 degrees then realising that you don't actually like any of your Lodge brothers.


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 7, 2019)

Mike Martin said:


> Just to dip an oar here too, the "getting-to-know-you" process is actually a 2-way street so it's good that you're not rushing in. Nothing quite like going through the 3 degrees then realising that you don't actually like any of your Lodge brothers.


NO doubt about that. With this lack of "gate guarding" in masonry, the fraternity has allowed many-a-a**-holes to join. Surprised me the lack of maturity by some and sometimes teetering on bullying at times towards our "brothers". We may be "builders" but we don't meet on a construction site.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 7, 2019)

Mike Martin said:


> Nothing quite like going through the 3 degrees then realising that you don't actually like any of your Lodge brothers.


Yeah, this would be bad.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 7, 2019)

CLewey44 said:


> Surprised me the lack of maturity by some and sometimes teetering on bullying at times towards our "brothers".


I have seen this myself in lodge. I can not and will not tolerate a bully or person that tries to intimidate others. When they try this with me I set them straight immediately! O.K......my rant for today is over, lol.


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 7, 2019)

Warrior1256 said:


> I have seen this myself in lodge. I can not and will not tolerate a bully or person that tries to intimidate others. When they try this with me I set them straight immediately! O.K......my rant for today is over, lol.


Agreed.


----------



## Keith C (Feb 7, 2019)

You have gotten some great advice and I think you are following the correct path in delaying putting in your petition.

In my short time in my Lodge I have seen WMs who encouraged a rush to get petitions signed and submitted and some WMs who don't want petitions offered until several Brothers have met with and gotten to know the potential petitioner.  I have seen most of those for whom the process was accelerated go through their degrees and disappear and the majority of those who got to know the Brethren become active Lodge members.


----------



## DKJohnson (Feb 7, 2019)

Thanks for the input. Yeah, When I thought back on the conversations I had, I remember the WM saying something about taking time to get to know some of the members and seeing if I feel like it’s a good fit for me and likewise letting them get to know me.

So even though I got the petition signed by some of the members, I don’t think the WM would appreciate me rushing things. My guess is the brothers I spoke with were just trying to be helpful and supportive but that the WM is much more careful about ‘opening the west gate’!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

